# Make an Internal HD, External??



## DvD_Playa (May 31, 2005)

ok, first off...the whole "FRUITY" thing is jus dumb... We are the superior AUdio developers act like this isnt a REAL computer...(but this isnt a DEBATE forum)


Now im on a Titanium laptop, and my 2 old internal HDs from my fried G4 tower from are packed with stuff...and today im going to buy an External HD for my laptop, for movie editing... is there a way to hook up Internal HDs, Externally?? If so wat would i need...


----------



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm assuming that you want to use an internal HDD with your TiBook. What you can do, is get a *USB/Firewire HDD Enclosure*. This will allow you to put an internal HDD into it, and connect the box via firewire/usb. It will appear as a normal external HDD.

Be sure to check the type of connections (It's usually IDE) and make sure that the enclosure supports that size of disk -- Some have limits.


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*I really like the enclosures from Bytecc, I use the ME-740B when ever I upgrade my internal HDD and put the old drive in an enclosure such as this one or when I need additional storage space, it is also nice because it has Firewire and USB connectors: http://www.byteccusa.com/product/enclosure/ME-740B.htm 
Hope this helps. Cheers.*


----------



## DvD_Playa (May 31, 2005)

nice, thanks alot


----------

